# Chen Man & Too Supreme



## StyleBlack (Mar 5, 2012)

What were your fave products (if any) from Chen Man & Too Supreme?

  	I'd have to say FOL lipglass from Chen Man, and Imperial Red sheen supreme lipglass.  I haven't tried Zen Rose sheen supreme lipstick yet, but I'm sure I'll cave soon enough with all you enablers posting on here!


----------



## afulton (Mar 14, 2012)

I didn't care for anything from Chen Man, but I did delight in some of the Supreme Sheen lipsticks:

  	Sheer Mandarin
  	Tea Ceremony
  	Korean Candy
  	Zen Rose


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 16, 2012)

I did the opposite of afulton. I didn't get anything from Too Supreme but I grabbed a few things from Chen Man.

  	Budding Force l/s
  	Budding Force l/g
  	Force of Love l/g


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 16, 2012)

I haven't picked up anything from either of these collections but I went to quickly pick up some Studio Fix and I remember liking Asian Flower.  I need to take another look at these though.


----------



## sss215 (Mar 16, 2012)

I like one of the Two Surpreme lip glasses, but I forgot the name. They feel very nice when I put a little bit on my finger.


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 16, 2012)

afulton said:


> I didn't care for anything from Chen Man, but I did delight in some of the Supreme Sheen lipsticks:
> 
> Sheer Mandarin
> Tea Ceremony
> ...


  	lol it's crazy how often I look at avatar pics and not the board names.  I only saw your new avatar, and was "ooo who dat??" 

  	Aaanyway, with the sheen supreme lipsticks, how do you apply them?? I have to use a brush. They feel great on, but I find them so messy to apply.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 16, 2012)

I picked up Budding Love L/g & L/s, Force of Love l/g & l/s , Zen Rose s/s, and quite a few of the too supreme lipglosses


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Mar 16, 2012)

How is the lipgloss packaging working for everyone?


----------



## aradhana (Mar 16, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> *lol it's crazy how often I look at avatar pics and not the board names.*  I only saw your new avatar, and was "ooo who dat??"
> 
> Aaanyway, with the sheen supreme lipsticks, how do you apply them?? I have to use a brush. They feel great on, but I find them so messy to apply.


	it's funny, there are some avatar pics i automatically associate with certain board names, to the point where i don't realize anymore that they're from some advert or whatever...and not necessarily what that person looks like!

  	back to topic...i only purchased FoL lipstick...and i'm storing it in the fridge indefinitely while i use up all the other bright lippies i've collected in the past few collections. i like some of the new click-click glosses (esp. black tea), but hopefully they will eventually bring them back once i've culled/finished enough items from my gloss stash!

  	as for sheen supremes, i just apply straight from the tube, and do small touch ups with my fingertips. i guess they _are_ on the messy side, but less so than a gloss for me.


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 16, 2012)

aradhana said:


> it's funny, there are some avatar pics i automatically associate with certain board names, to the point where i don't realize anymore that they're from some advert or whatever...and not necessarily what that person looks like!
> back to topic...i only purchased FoL lipstick...and* i'm storing it in the fridge indefinitely *while i use up all the other bright lippies i've collected in the past few collections. i like some of the new click-click glosses (esp. black tea), but hopefully they will eventually bring them back once i've culled/finished enough items from my gloss stash!
> 
> as for sheen supremes, i just apply straight from the tube, and do small touch ups with my fingertips. i guess they _are_ on the messy side, but less so than a gloss for me.


	Fridge? Tell me more!


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 16, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> How is the lipgloss packaging working for everyone?


	Over-clicking sucks, but once I got the hang of it, I quite liked the applicator.  Have you tried them?


----------



## afulton (Mar 17, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> lol it's crazy how often I look at avatar pics and not the board names.  I only saw your new avatar, and was "ooo who dat??"
> 
> Aaanyway, with the sheen supreme lipsticks, how do you apply them?? I have to use a brush. They feel great on, but I find them so messy to apply.


	Yeah, I changed my avatar.  Needed something different 

  	I apply mine straight from the tube.  I usually don't use a lip liner either.  I love the finish they are very creamy and long lasting.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Mar 17, 2012)

No I was trying to hear people opinions on them because I wasn't to fond of the packaging.


----------



## kimbunney (Mar 17, 2012)

I got Budding love l/s and l/g. I actually like the l/g a bit more. I have to work with the lipstick its like baby pinkish on me. It doesn't look bad but I'm just not in love with it like I thought I would be. I don't know why I thought it would be similiar to Playtime lipstick, thats a ultimate fav!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 17, 2012)

didn't pick up anything from these two collections because i'm gonna do damage for extra dimension and reel sexy...


----------



## aradhana (Mar 18, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> Fridge? Tell me more!



 	well, i really like all these hot pink / coral lippies recently, so i didn't want to miss out on FoL, but at the same time, i know realistically i can't use all of them...so i put FoL in a ziploc in the fridge, and i'm hoping to keep it as a BU of the other vibrant shades...LOL...it's the first time i'm putting any of my makeup in the fridge, and i don't have a dedicated cosmetics fridge...i'm not a pro, and i feel like it'd be OTT and kinda wasteful energy-wise for me to do, especially when our place is so small as it is.


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 18, 2012)

aradhana said:


> well, i really like all these hot pink / coral lippies recently, so i didn't want to miss out on FoL, but at the same time, i know realistically i can't use all of them...so i put FoL in a ziploc in the fridge, and i'm hoping to keep it as a BU of the other vibrant shades...LOL...it's the first time i'm putting any of my makeup in the fridge, and i don't have a dedicated cosmetics fridge...i'm not a pro, and i feel like it'd be OTT and kinda wasteful energy-wise for me to do, especially when our place is so small as it is.


	I got you.  Makes sense!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Mar 22, 2012)

I finally got to order FOL on the Nordies website b/c they did a restock today, I can't wait to track my package


----------

